# FreeBSD on a Dell XPS 13



## gevill (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience with installing FreeBSD on a Dell XPS 13. I'm currently running Ubuntu 12.04, everything works weel but I'm a little bit upset with Ubuntu. I'de like to know if everything (touchpad, wifi, sound) should work well with FreeBSD ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## abishai (Feb 4, 2015)

http://www.dell.com/us/p/xps-13-9333/pd?oc=fncwp1512h
This WiFi card is not listed as supported https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi...=FreeBSD+10.1-stable&arch=default&format=html


----------



## junovitch@ (Feb 4, 2015)

I have an older one from 2013 with an ath(4) card, an AR9460 per `dmesg`.  Ubuntu worked for a while but I've wiped it recently have have started to play around with PCBSD on it for now.  I haven't come across any major issues yet but have seen the wireless drop a time or two and had to restart networking.  Your best best probably would be to boot from LiveCD mode and look through `dmesg` to make sure everything is recognized.  If your edition came with 12.04 you probably have one like mine and will be fine as far as driver support goes.


----------

